# mixing mud



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

how do you guys mix your mud so that it is the right thickness to hang tape? I have to use pre mix to hangmy tape, then used hot mud for the next layers. its either to runny or two thick to spread right, so i mix it thin for the top layers and then withing five minutes its thick enough to use.

and i think i try to over work the mud to make it look perfect so i end up making little lines and scrapes in the mud i have to go back and fix. anyone else ever do that?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What hot mud are you using? 
lines and scrapes ? do you mean scratches?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> What hot mud are you using?
> lines and scrapes ? do you mean scratches?


I think he means, he's working the mud too much and it starts to dry and curl up on him. Flaking I guess we would call it.
Depends what kind of mud you use, that most likely means you're skimming too tight and maybe your muds a little too thick, so its drying up fast...


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

It all depends on how you are putting your tapes on!! Using *taping mud*, I use premixed mud and add a fair bit of water when running the autotaper (bazooka) and a slightly thinner mix if putting tapes on another way. I often add a full compound tube of water to a pail of mud but every area seems to have different thicknesses of mud. Don't worry too much about what it looks like for taping as you are going to be putting more layers on anyways.
 


The little lines and scrapes, I sometimes do that to my mashed potatoes with a fork but thats another story.
 


Sounds like you are putting hot mud on for your filling coat and I best not comment on that, but some of the other fellows use it more and may.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

That happens DiSanto. When you over work hot mud it starts to peel because your coats are so thin. You only get a few strokes of your trowel or knife to get it right. Spread,feather,feather,final pass. After that it's a crap shoot usually.
Why do you coat with hot mud anyway ?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Number one rule NEVER use hot mud over premix. The other way around you are safe, premix can go over hot mud.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've got to wonder in what application you mean Gaz. i know you aussies are pros with setting muds as they seem to be the industry standard down under so i'm hoping you can elaborate. it's not uncommon for me to hang and tape in the same day but i won't have time to coat it so i use premix to tape. the next day i will use hotmud for my bedcoat and premix for my skim. never had a problem yet. i know what mudslinger is talking about with trying to skim with hotmud. you have to lay it on quick and take it off quicker or it starts to set on the wall mid-pass.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

I havnt actually tryed it over the taping yet ive only used it on repairs and skimming walls. I just thouggt itd be easyer to tape with pre mix then two coats with 45 min ez sand from usg. Im using 20 min on tje repair job im doing now and i mix about a half quart at a time and can barley use it all bedfore it drys up. But i only have a few seams and cracks im touching up for the home owner.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> how do you guys mix your mud so that it is the right thickness to hang tape? I have to use pre mix to hangmy tape, then used hot mud for the next layers. its either to runny or two thick to spread right, so i mix it thin for the top layers and then withing five minutes its thick enough to use.
> 
> and i think i try to over work the mud to make it look perfect so i end up making little lines and scrapes in the mud i have to go back and fix. anyone else ever do that?


 That's ez sand for ya..Just when you think the mix is just right It changes up on ya.. 
Water temp./clean water/low speed drill also comes into play when mixing any hot-mud..
The best hot-mud ,,and I've used them all [in my area] Is Stay Smooth . red/white bag. It's a very friendly hot-mud.. 

But then I only use hot mud to tape seams @ butts . And patch jobs. To be honest ..Wouldn't care If I never had to mix another bag of the stuff..


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> I havnt actually tryed it over the taping yet ive only used it on repairs and skimming walls. I just thouggt itd be easyer to tape with pre mix then two coats with 45 min ez sand from usg. Im using 20 min on tje repair job im doing now and i mix about a half quart at a time and can barley use it all bedfore it drys up. But i only have a few seams and cracks im touching up for the home owner.


Dont mix with warm or hot water,let the mix slake for 1 minute then remix,if it seems too wet or too thick at this point add water or powder and remix , just dont over mix that will make it set up fast also---- and check the date --old out of date suck-a$$ also:furious: Sounds like you are pulling your knife or trowel across your mud too much couple passes is all you need--- unless youre a carpenter or painter[jk] :whistling2:


----------



## Tony Plain (Mar 2, 2012)

I like to use the pump to measure water so i stay consistant. It also has a filter.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

as long as you are not trying to tape with premix and coat with hotmud in the same day you should be fine. otherwise you might get some weird issues with the premix shrinking under the more stable hotmud. cracks or hollow joints maybe.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Something I noticed about easy sand when I tried it was if you don't let it stand and remix before using it then it would get thinner as you go, I never felt comfortable using it for taping because it is so soft.
Our hotmuds tend to thicken a bit, so I mix it slightly thicker for a start then water it down, so then it would stay the same consistency while using it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> i've got to wonder in what application you mean Gaz. i know you aussies are pros with setting muds as they seem to be the industry standard down under so i'm hoping you can elaborate. it's not uncommon for me to hang and tape in the same day but i won't have time to coat it so i use premix to tape. the next day i will use hotmud for my bedcoat and premix for my skim. never had a problem yet. i know what mudslinger is talking about with trying to skim with hotmud. you have to lay it on quick and take it off quicker or it starts to set on the wall mid-pass.[/QUOT
> 
> Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you Carp. What I probably should have said was that over here NEVER go over A/P with hot mud. Two reasons, the first is our A/P is fairly soft where as our hot mud sets like concrete. By putting a hard mud over a softer mud you run the risk of de-laminating. The second reason is hot mud tend to retain moisture longer and this can result in the A/P coming back to life.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you Carp. What I probably should have said was that over here NEVER go over A/P with hot mud. Two reasons, the first is our A/P is fairly soft where as our hot mud sets like concrete. By putting a hard mud over a softer mud you run the risk of de-laminating. The second reason is hot mud tend to retain moisture longer and this can result in the A/P coming back to life.


Same deal for us in nz as well, Never ever hotmud over Airdry, Thats bad news and asking for trouble. Airdry over hotmud all good.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

thats good to know. i may revise my taping situation if i'm planning on getting two coats on the following day. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> thats good to know. i may revise my taping situation if i'm planning on getting two coats on the following day. better safe than sorry.



Oh Oh - hope you dont switch over to mesh tape!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

switching over would imply that i am not already using it:whistling2:
let the mesh war begin again and infect another thread.:jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You using mesh tape?!?! Oh, the stooping to a lower level of drywall finishing! Mesh tape is for.....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> You using mesh tape?!?! Oh, the stooping to a lower level of drywall finishing! Mesh tape is for.....


Oh! Oh! I know! I know! ME!!!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i wonder how long until the paper police launch a full attack


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

You use paper? Man that's old school. You use mesh? Man that's old school. Use Vario. No tape!
http://www.edp-inc.net/index.html


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> You use paper? Man that's old school. You use mesh? Man that's old school. Use Vario. No tape!
> http://www.edp-inc.net/index.html


Yikes!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have used it. It is a really nice prefill and setting mud. For beads. Tried it without tape and I didn't jump through the hoops just right and it cracked. Stink-o-meter. But applied just right, I do think it is a great product.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I have used it. It is a really nice prefill and setting mud. For beads. Tried it without tape and I didn't jump through the hoops just right and it cracked. Stink-o-meter. But applied just right, I do think it is a great product.


 It will work with no tape..I used it without tape..2 years now ..no cracks...bath reno for a friend.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

EEW! Really!? No Tape!? I don't know....


----------

